# 3M Sand Paper 150 gr.



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

Good to know.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Funny. I buy rolls of 3M Fri-Cut and find it excellent.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## johnLT (Jul 18, 2012)

I found the 3M sand paper came up short for me also. I find Norton Sand Papers does last longer and cleaner. Thanks for taking the time to write the review.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I've never tried this type of sand paper.
You would think a company like "3M" would rank at the top….....................


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

I always use 3M whenever I can. There are many grades of sandpaper, maybe you got hold of the budget kind, if so it should have been made more clear on the packaging.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

For years I've used 3M and a few other brands here and there but recently tried Norton… lasts longer, less loading, cuts faster, it's just far superior. The difference is remarkable on the lathe. I can't say Norton is the best paper made (I haven't tried them all) but it's the best paper I've used. I do agree, the back of Norton paper is slicker than snot compared to 3M.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Norton is part of Saint-Gobain which share some business sectors with 3M.

I have used both and I really like the new 3M micro grits. I also like the Norton flexible sanding pads … not the sanding sponges, these are pads.

Take a look at the Norton division of Saint-Gobain web site and you will see the breadth of their products … impressive to say the least.


----------

